
Ask HN: What's a good self-hosted email stack nowadays? - ninkendo
I&#x27;ve been aiming to delete my google account for a while.  But email is a real pain, and gmail has been the hardest thing to get off of.  I already use a local mail client and never touch the web interface, but I&#x27;d rather be completely off the google ecosystem.<p>The last time I hosted my own email was about 13 years ago, using a single linode with postfix, dovecot, and various spamassasin&#x2F;procmail rules to mitigate spam (I even remember using Postgrey with postfix to &quot;greylist&quot; email... those were the days.)<p>Nowadays I know at the very least I&#x27;ll have to mess with proper SSL (which I didn&#x27;t bother with back then), SPF records, and probably other technologies that are all but required for other mail servers to not think I&#x27;m spam.<p>I&#x27;m wondering if the self-hosted mail world has matured to the point where running a decent stack on AWS is automatic or at least simple.  I&#x27;d like to be able to administer all the pieces, so I&#x27;d prefer it to not be a complete black box, but hopefully still be easy to automate and require little maintenance.<p>Has the open-source mail administration world gotten better in the past 10-15 years?
======
detritus
I'm probably telling you how to suck eggs here, but given I just went through
loops myself last week with my emails suddenly hitting GMail's spam bins -
make sure you set up DKIM, SPF and DMARC!

------
MobiusHorizons
+1

